# I'm bAck with a new boxer species :)



## Isis (Apr 19, 2008)

After a fairly long absence from breeding anything I am back  

I want to show you the pics of a new species in captivity, originated in India.

This is Ephestiasula sp. captured and bred by the german breeders. I have many ooths now and 3 pregnant females so I may be able to sell some ooths in the future  

I have more pics of adults and larvaes but I cannot show them yet due to my USB connection failure ;/

Anyway, enjoy these for now:

Subadult:












Adult female:






I named them 'purple boxer mantids' as a common name but if you have another idea, PM me  

They are easy to keep, very jumpy and agile species. Their forelegs are red/purple with 3 white dots with black surroundings. You can see photos here too: http://www.mantodeenforum.info/forum/wbb/i...p;threadID=3082


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2008)

great photos.


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 19, 2008)

very cool photos


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 23, 2008)

Well then, welcome back!! I remember you having some very nice species and I enjoyed reading your posts. It looks like you are still keeping some gorgeous mantis. Congratulations on some amazing pictures and for out of this world mantis.

Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello Isis, good to have you back, how have you been girl? Great to see you brought babies with you too!


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 27, 2008)

Brilliant pics Marzena  , cant wait for my ooths to hatch


----------



## tier (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi

I think your sp. is pictipes, Isis.

Great species. Have you seen the pictures of the rare green adults? They are so overwhelming.

And it is not only from India, but even from Goa  

 

regards


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 28, 2008)

Pictipes is a type of frog


----------



## tier (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe

And fimbriatus is a gecko and a turtle, and a lot of other things B) 

Or try a google picture search for "ornata", that's a lot, too.


----------



## Isis (Apr 29, 2008)

I've seen the picture of the green one, it was amazing and I was hoping to get one because she looked more greenish than others after final molt, but she just turned out darker then others  

Anyways the species is very fun and easy to keep and I am keeping a handful of larvaes for second generation


----------



## Isis (Apr 30, 2008)

Some more photos, at last I managed to upload pics of L1 larvaes  

These are about 4mm long and are super cute and ultra fast  











And an adult pair, mating:


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool, luv the nymphs eye colour


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2008)

I haven't seen you in a lllllloooonnggggg time. I like the way the nymphs look.


----------

